# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  superdoctor 3 new version 3.920_EN

## mohamed73

New features: 
1: [MTK] MT6236 supported 
2: [MTK] netword unlock improved 
3: [MStar] MSW8533C Nand supported 
4: [All Chips] Support new flash memory:  
NOR_K5N6433ATB
NOR_MX29GL640E_H_L
NOR_MX29NS640E
NOR_S29VS064R_T  NOR_M58WR032KU  NAND_HY27UF084G2B  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MTK-BOX   TEAM

----------

